# The Official Hello world thread!.....



## vamsi360 (May 9, 2009)

C:  
	
	



```
#include int main() {     printf("Hello world!"); }
```


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

Python:


```
print "Hello World"
```

Or More structural:


```
def main():
	print "Hello World"
	
if __name__=='__main__':
	main()
```

Ruby:

```
puts "Hello World"
```


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

*JAVA*


```
[FONT=&quot][B]
[/B][/FONT]class HelloWorld
{
           public static void main()
           {
           System.out.println("Hello World");
           }
}
```
*
C++*



```
#include<iostream.h>
#include<conio.h>
void main()
        {
         cout<<"Hello World";
         getch();
        }
```


----------



## nvidia (May 12, 2009)

C#: 

```
namespace Hello_World
{
    class Program
    {
        static void Main(string[] args)
        {
            System.Console.Write("Hello World");
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> [
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Er..um..this is not exactly according to standards. This is actually Turbo C++ taught in schools and colleges in India.
Anyway it should be


```
#include<iostream>

int main()
{
       std::cout<<"Hello World";
       return 0;
}
```



			
				Disk_Junkie said:
			
		

> ```
> [FONT=&quot][B]
> [/B][/FONT]class HelloWorld
> {
> ...


Shouldn't there be String[] arguments in main()? (I know a crap about java but I think Java requires arguments for main as such)


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Er..um..this is not exactly according to standards. This is actually Turbo C++ taught in schools and colleges in India.
> Anyway it should be
> 
> 
> ...


You used the int return type and I used void. Yup I coded it according to Turbo C++. But thanks for your example...



Liverpool_fan said:


> Shouldn't there be String[] arguments in main()? (I know a crap about java but I think Java requires arguments for main as such)



It isn't necessary as such(as the program will still compile) but yup it's worth mentioning...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> You used the int return type and I used void. Yup I coded it according to Turbo C++. But thanks for your example...


It's Actually it's for a reason:
*www.gidnetwork.com/b-66.html


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's Actually it's for a reason:
> *www.gidnetwork.com/b-66.html



Thanks for the info!


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's Actually it's for a reason:
> *www.gidnetwork.com/b-66.html


thanks for the link.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 2, 2009)

in *C#:*


```
using System;
class HelloWorld  {
     static void Main()  {
           Console.WriteLine("Hello, World!");
     }
}
```

in *PHP:*


```
<?php
echo "Hello, World!";
?>
```


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

Ruby

```
#!/usr/bin/env ruby
puts "Hello World"
```
D

```
import std.stdio;

int main(char[][] args)
{
    writefln("Hello World");
    return 0;
}
```


----------



## hullap (Jun 4, 2009)

LOLCODE

```
HAI
CAN HAS STDIO?
VISIBLE "HAI WORLD!"
KTHXBYE
```


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

niaaaaaa


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

^^
Niaaaaaaa???????

Surely you don't mean this


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 4, 2009)

*C:*

# define 

void main ()

{

printf ("ram says hello to all"\n);

}


----------

